# Need Advice Choosing



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am considering puppies from both Midis and Divine (both males). Both breeders are extremely professional and well-known as we all know, but I'm having such trouble deciding what to do! We havent seen pictures of the Divine boy bc he is only 4 weeks old, but I have confidente that anything they produce is adorable, and she described him to me. I would be able to drive to pick this baby up and would get to enjoy him as a puppy. On the other hand, the boy at Midis is adorable, and will be neutered already, but he is already 5 months old. I am so torn on what to do! My heart isn't telling me anything really as I think both would be great choices. Any thoughts?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a tough choice. I haven't had a young puppy - so I don't know about that. The older puppies are very good and they don't whine or cry at all when taken from their family. Atticus and Rugby were both older pups and we have enjoyed them so much. They bonded very quickly with us (after a few days - which seems quick to me). They have been for the most part easy to potty train as well. They have both still gone thru lots of growing up since we got them - and if I look at Atticus photos when we first got him and now - he's gained weight and grown lots of HAIR.

Good luck! Both breeders are very nice lines.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Midis Midis Midis!!!!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: Anything Dian has is sure to be awesome!!!! not that I'm biased! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How exciting for you! I would be perfectly comfortable with either of those breeders. While I haven't gotten to know Dian, I did put out some feelers to Divine after Sassy died and spoke to the husband and wife. They were lovely to deal with, but didn't really have a female at that time. Then Hope came along.....

I live close to Divine and think it would be pretty cool to be able to go over there and see the puppies, etc. Someday the timing will be right and I will probably get a puppy from them.

I will have to tell you that of the 3 maltese that I've had, 2 of them came to me at around 6 months of age. Sadie was 14 weeks when I got her. All in all, the older pups (Sassy and Hope) were much easier to deal with. They were easy to potty train (I use pads in the house), they never gave me any trouble with eating and they slept great at night. Both of them had lived with breeders who made sure they were socialized. I would not want a 5 or 6 month old puppy who had lived in a cage for that period of time. Don't be afraid of the slightly older puppy......


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, I can help! Take them both!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer older pups as well. I seem to get mine around 4-5 months. The later, the better. Coming from a good breeder who socialized them, they were fast to potty train and we skipped a lot of the puppy whining and night time getting up. Don't let 5 months be a deterrent. 

Make a list of traits that are important to you in the pup and a list of ones you don't want. Talk to the breeders about how well their pup fits your wants and needs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, such a dilemma! Wish I had your problem.....


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Divine and MiDis have great lines. I dont think you can go wrong either way. They are both great breeders. Did you ask about their temperaments? Is this the boy on MiDis avaible page? If he is... he is BEAUTIFUL :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I would find out everything I could about both puppies personality and then go from there. Choose the one whose personality fits your desire. They are both good breeders.

Before I got Sassy I was offered a 5 month old puppy but like you I was afraid I was missing out on something. The puppy was bought immediately by another breeder and was in the show ring the following week. Sassy was a good baby but I remember at times questioning my own sanity about taking the younger puppy instead of the 5 month old one.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well, the perfect opportunity came up with one of the nicest ladies I have ever met! If all goes well, I will be flying to Florida on Saturday to pick him up. I will keep you all updated, but wanted to post this. I'll post the breeder when I get him so I dont jinx anything. I agree that Dian from Midis and Divine are amazing breeders and would love to have a puppy from all of them  This little guy just melted our heart and when we saw him we "knew."

Anyways, here is a pic:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Well, the perfect opportunity came up with one of the nicest ladies I have ever met! If all goes well, I will be flying to Florida on Saturday to pick him up. I will keep you all updated, but wanted to post this. I'll post the breeder when I get him so I dont jinx anything. I agree that Dian from Midis and Divine are amazing breeders and would love to have a puppy from all of them  This little guy just melted our heart and when we saw him we "knew."
> 
> Anyways, here is a pic:
> 
> ...


OMG!!! What an adorable face!!! You have get him!!! He is too cute!!! :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

By the way- he is 5 months old also. I think that works out best for us.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=476491
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what we said when we saw him!! We couldn't resist.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=476493
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like perfection to me! Congratulations.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Look at that face! No wonder you couldn't resist!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He's very very cute!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*One of the sweetest faces I have ever seen. :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

That is one abolutely beautiful and adorable little boy! I, too, prefer getting babies when they're a little older for all the reasons others have mentioned. It sounds like you found one that will be just perfect for you. Oh, and did I mention he's A-DOR-A-BLE? :wub: 

Can't wait to hear all about him!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

How cute :wub: 
He is adorable!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH he is VERY CUTE! Hmmm I wonder.... my Maltese eye says.........

:HistericalSmiley: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh ! This is torture, it makes me want to run and get one. 

He is one of the prettiest maltese that I have ever seen .... can't wait till you get him, and post many pictures. :wub:


----------

